# Expected Salary for a qualified CA with 5+ years experience in Dubai?



## lavanyachiyadu (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi,

I m a CA planing to move to dubai in search of job there. Please suggest me what salary I can expect and how much i will be able to save if my dependants are two of that one is infant 10 months old.
Please also suggest what would be expected salary for an MBA with 8.5 years experience. How to negitiate the package?

Thanks and regards,
Lavanya


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

You cannot just go on that. We'd need to know more specifics about your experience. Have you worked in MNC, Banking, etc - what positions were held?

Without that, it's a bit like saying how long is a piece of string. There will be very low and very high salaries, where you fit I coudn't say wilthout more details.

Probably best for you to look at some jobs adverts which will give you an indication - try gulf talent or bayt.


----------



## new2hope (Sep 6, 2013)

You can have rough idea about the salary if you search on google for the job title with payscale.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

lavanyachiyadu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I m a CA planing to move to dubai in search of job there. Please suggest me what salary I can expect and how much i will be able to save if my dependants are two of that one is infant 10 months old.
> Please also suggest what would be expected salary for an MBA with 8.5 years experience. How to negitiate the package?
> ...


what i have experienced is the companies look for middle east experience which counts the most. if one doesnt have that then it becomes tough!


----------

